# Just Bought My Drum Machine!



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

Well I had to tell someone that actually cared. I bought a brand new general Speedrooter 91 yesterday with 3/4hp motor and 100' 3/4" cable. It's my first big piece of equipment I have purchased for the business i hope to open soon! I'm trying to gather up some of the tools and equiptment while I am employed by the state:thumbup: can't wait to try it out


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Congrats on the machine, and good luck with the business.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

dodgefreak8 said:


> Well I had to tell someone that actually cared. I bought a brand new general Speedrooter 91 yesterday with 3/4hp motor and 100' 3/4" cable. It's my first big piece of equipment I have purchased for the business i hope to open soon! I'm trying to gather up some of the tools and equiptment while I am employed by the state:thumbup: can't wait to try it out


What's your budget and what else are you looking for? If you can afford it I know where there is a bunch of equipment but the sellers wants to sell as a package.

Mark


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

The MAIN thing keep equip and cable clean and lubricated, learn to feel cable without letting feeder do all the work.THE CABLE is your main artery, when you keep a cable for a yr or more you are making money.DONT rely on reps to sell you cables ,check out DRAINCABLESDIRECT.COM they have cables, blades , bladeholders gloves, ect.I have never used a general machine but have always said(ITS NOT THE MACHINE ,ITS THE MAN USING IT) Take it easy let the machine and cable do the work dont force it.When you get the feel for your machine you will be the local hero, when you unstop a line that 3 or 4 other plumbers have told (WHOEVER) to dig up and replace.Dont ruin your back if you dont have an elect winch to load machine on your truck, get help!!!! .Please go back on here and read old posts about your back and your health , good luck and take care of your equip, its your bread and butter. I am 60 and still work a little, but I wish I had folks like you will meet on this site to help me when I started ,There is a world of info on here take advantage of it ,and take care of your back and your equip.Please listen to these guys ,they are here to help you ,if you dont try to BS these guys believe me they can tell, you can learn more on here than most fellows you work with will .The guys over you (alot not all ) are looking out for #1 you are in a good profession , in my state we buy the same licenses as drs, lawyers , and when we are in their homes or offices and they are knee deep in sh--= guess who is the boss??


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

congrats. 


i know the feeling. i bought my first business drum machine in January


----------



## drainman (Apr 23, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> What's your budget and what else are you looking for? If you can afford it I know where there is a bunch of equipment but the sellers wants to sell as a package.
> 
> Mark


I am interested in this, let me know what they have and how much they want for it.


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice everyone! I don't really have a budget at the moment. I am just buying what I can when I have enough saved up for it. It's a slow process but in this economy I think it's the smart thing to do. I am getting my business registered now and getting my contractors license in order. I just have to do a few more things and I will start picking up some work outside of my current job.

I have about 10 years experience in sewers and drains so I have a pretty good understanding of what it takes. Plus I'm use to an old general sewer rooter SR. with no automatic feed so I definitely understand how to feel my way down a drain. I'm just hoping this takes some of the work out of it for me Feels really good to put the ball in motion though!


----------



## drippy (Jan 21, 2009)

Keep working for the state. Pension, steady job, paid vacation time, sick time. And at the end of the day your done.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

drippy said:


> Keep working for the state. Pension, steady job, paid vacation time, sick time. And at the end of the day your done.


I get all that and I'm self employed....best person I ever worked for is myself. I treat myself very well:thumbup:


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sorry but the state isn't paying me enough for my experience and Master's License. I took the job just to get off unemployment.


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

Congrats I am doing the same thing as you are, slowly building up my equipment so I can go out on my own.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

mialle30 said:


> Congrats I am doing the same thing as you are, slowly building up my equipment so I can go out on my own.


Do Like I did in the before time. Just go out, no equipment needed. Made it happen. As I did not have a choice. Swim or drown. Your buddy,
RSP.

( Oh, i have plenty of equipment now.)


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

I just bought a minirooter xp brand new in the box with 75' of 1/2" cable off ebay for $475.00. got an amazing deal on that one. That's one nice thing about slowley building it up is you can shop for deals!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

dodgefreak8 said:


> I just bought a minirooter xp brand new in the box with 75' of 1/2" cable off ebay for $475.00. got an amazing deal on that one. That's one nice thing about slowley building it up is you can shop for deals!



I bought mine brand new from Fergusons for $378.00. Oh, it was in the box. same length of cable.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

dodgefreak8 said:


> I just bought a minirooter xp brand new in the box with 75' of 1/2" cable off ebay for $475.00. got an amazing deal on that one. That's one nice thing about slowley building it up is you can shop for deals!




Nice smooth little machine. I have 2 of them that are older than dirt and they both need the drums replaced as the belt has worn holes in them. I would have considered buying a new one but the drum doesn't hold over 50' of 5/16 which I need to do sinks in some of the longer trailer homes. I think mine have the 3/8" drum and my former owner put 75' of 5/16" in them


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I bought mine brand new from Fergusons for $378.00. Oh, it was in the box. same length of cable.




That is one helluva deal. Did you recently buy it ? Have a link ?


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I bought mine brand new from Fergusons for $378.00. Oh, it was in the box. same length of cable.


Are you sure it was the XP version? they quoted me over $800.00 for an XP with 75' of 1/2" cable. I think the regular minirooter was around that price though.


----------



## copperhead (Dec 26, 2009)

oops


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

4 years ago I bought the speedrooter 91, mini rooter w/cart, a bunch of heads for both (all in nearly new condition, not even any scratches on the paint yet) plus $600 worth of various fittings, for $1500.00. 

I win :laughing:.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Looks like a rebadged Mini-Rooter here for $335.99 after the 20% discount.


http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00951305000P


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

its not the XP version, what is the difference anyways?


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

the XP is on a dolly with the power feed. it looks just like a scaled down speedrooter 91. Awesome machine and I woudln't have bought an XP if I didn't get this good fo a deal. Here's a link of the xp
http://www.drainbrain.com/pro/7minirooterxp.html


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

What are you guy's going to do with a mini rooter w/1/2" cable? Too much for 2" lines and not enough a$$ for main lines. Mini rooter w/75' -3/8" no problem to carry by hand (for most) and a big boy for sewers. Did the machine come with pink gloves?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nope, it came with these.










Oh, and Im 2 for 2 on 2" drain lines with mine. Number 3 will go down in the a.m.:rockon:


----------



## CSP Drain (Jun 15, 2010)

Heyyyy ooo! Nice job. I was super excited when I bought my first one. Not as excited as a new LED tv though! You should make a YouTube video of it and post it on your website.


----------

